# 1500 EX Legacy Ornamental Mill for sale



## Don Butler (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this mill. 
It's enabled me to do things I had only wished for.
A couple of years ago I thought I should sell it because I hadn't been using it much and I felt a little guilty for not using it and I thought it should be making another woodworker happy. But my family talked me out of it.
Fast forward to 2016. I have had a serious turn in my health and now it's obvious I SHOULD sell it.

So, here's the rundown. The 1500EX is a big tool. Over 9 feet long. It turns all kinds of spirals and spindles, as well as doing highly accurate joinery It has a horizontal turn table for making rosettes and such. It will do repeatable template work. There is a motorized drive with forward and reverse and limits switches. Many gears for different tool speeds relative to the headstock. It comes with a 3hp Hitachi M12V plunge router. A number of big carbide bits for doing rope turnings and has a set of four VHS videos for assembly and operation (DVD copies available)
It also has a shopbuilt roller carriage to move it when necessary.

I've done the research and have been advised to start the asking price at $3000 plus shipping if necessary. It would be preferable to have it picked up. US Currency only, no checks, money order or cards

PM me if interested.

Don


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice machine you may want to include your location as it may be expensive to ship


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Don.


----------



## Don Butler (Mar 31, 2009)

My location is NW PA, just South of Erie


----------



## danielblatz (Jan 4, 2017)

do you still have this machine


----------

